# HP Pro 3400 BIOS Problem



## steo2k12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi. I'm have a HP Pro 3400 and whenever I try to use a video card I get no boot. Either no video or a blue background or 6 long beeps if the HDMI is unplugged from the card. It works with a HD7770 or a HD6950 but when I try my GTX680 or GTX970 it won't work at all, just no boot. Some people said changing to Legacy mode and disabling secure boot fixes it but my BIOS has no such options. 

My BIOS version is 7.16 and according to the HP site, the HP Pro 3400 and 3300 take the same BIOS. The 3300 has a newer BIOS available but it won't flash to my board when I try it. I noticed the BIOS for this board is 4mb but the other one is 8mb so I'm not sure what's happening there/ Extracting the BIOS updater gives me the ROM file,safuwin.exe and flash.bat.

I tried AFUDOS but whenever I try do anything I get error 46 Problem getting flash information.

I even tried AMIBCP to enable hidden options but I still can't get the BIOS to flash.

Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What is the make and model number of the PSU in the system?


----------



## steo2k12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What is the make and model number of the PSU in the system?


Firstly thanks for the reply. The PSU that came with the system is a 633190-001 but this is only 300w. So I'm using my Corsair cx600 to rule that out and unfortunately still having the same issue. I was wondering could the newer bios version 8 from the 3300 model work on mine but I'm not entirely sure about the bios images being different sizes. The windows 7 listed bios does say 3300/3400 though and the only info I know is that system info says the board is foxconn.

Note that I also removed the motherboard and put it into a bigger case just for troubleshooting it.

Here's a picture of the mainboard attached.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are the GTX cards confirmed working? How old is the Corsair PSU and this was used on the GTX cards?

I have a feeling this motherboard just isn't going to be supporting those GTX cards at all.


----------



## steo2k12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are the GTX cards confirmed working? How old is the Corsair PSU and this was used on the GTX cards?
> 
> I have a feeling this motherboard just isn't going to be supporting those GTX cards at all.


I found out that spamming delete and waiting ages made it boot so I flashed an older bios to the GTX 680 and it works now. I assume it's a non UEFI bios I flashed to it. This isn't my main system and all the GPU work perfect in my main system. So basically it looks like if your GPU is non UEFI it works and if not it tries to use UEFI causing it to hang. There's no option in the bios to change it to legacy and the only way to properly fix it would probably be with a BIOS mod of some sort.

For now using an older GPU BIOS makes the system work. Kinda weird. It's like it tries to use UEFI but must not support it properly.

If there's no way to modify the motherboards BIOS I'll ether have to keep messing with every video cards BIOS I intend to use in the system or just sell it on and buy a different motherboard like an ASUS or something.

Thanks for the reply and if you have any idea if modding the BIOS for the motherboard is possible please let me know.


----------

